# Cheap lighting?



## Twiggies (Feb 4, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone would know the best way to a achieve a cheap but effective form for a 20g long tank. I am currently running a 0.5 wpg (yea i know its pretty low) with a Hagen 15w power glow bulb. Any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Twiggies (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry i meant a cheap and effective DIY or store bought lighting for my 20g.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Buy this kit for $45 it includes an excellent ballast (workhorse 5) and a prewired socket and 55w bulb. It could go directly into the same canopy currently holding your 15w bulb with a few modifications.


----------



## tyler (Jan 28, 2003)

if you don't want to go the online route, i just bought a twin 20 watt fixture for 12 dollars and 6500k full spectrum bulbs and built my own canopy.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

There are plenty of options available. I personally will recommend the DIY method. You can make a DIY hood, wired, with ballasts for I'd say under $30-35. With all the wood, 2 48" light fixturexs, screws and everything else it only cost me $45 to make my diy hood.  for my 55 Gallon. Click the link for some information on how I made my hood and some pictures of it.


----------

